# kuperoitua



## Gavril

Verenohennuslääkettä käsittelevässä tekstissä lukee 


_Jos [lääke X]:n annoksesta on jo kulunut 12 tuntia, protamiinin anto ei välttämättä ole tarpeen. [Lääke X] ei kuperoidu protamiinilla yhtä hyvin kuin [lääke Y]._

(Protamiini on muuten X- ja Y-lääkkeiden vastavaikuttaja.)


Onko teillä arvauksia siitä, mitä "kuperoitua" tarkoittaa tässä yhteydessä?

Mieleeni tulee, että kaaviossa oleva käyrä voi muuttua (x-akselia pitkin edetessään) niin, että siitä tulee "kupera" edellisen muotonsa suhteen, tai ainakin kuperampi. Ehkä tällaisestä on tässä kyse?

Kiitos


----------



## Spongiformi

En oikein jaksa uskoa tuohon selitykseen. Arvaukseni olisi, että se on väännös jostakin ulkomaisesta sanasta, en tosin heti keksi mistä. _Recuperate _ei oikein tunnu passelilta, enkä tiedä käytetäänkö ruotsin _kupera-_verbiä koskaan merkityksessä, joka olisi lähelläkään tällaista. Kenties joku muu kieli on lähteenä.


----------



## Gwydda

Konsultoin proviisoria, joka sanoi, että joko kyseessä on virhe, "_tai lähtisin oikeasti siitä että pitäisi tietää ne oikeat lääkkeet ja sitte miettisin mitä voi tapahtua niiden vaikutusmekanismien / farmakokinetiikan kannalta tuossa tapauksessa_".


----------



## Gavril

Gwydda said:


> Konsultoin proviisoria, joka sanoi, että joko kyseessä on virhe, "_tai lähtisin oikeasti siitä että pitäisi tietää ne oikeat lääkkeet ja sitte miettisin mitä voi tapahtua niiden vaikutusmekanismien / farmakokinetiikan kannalta tuossa tapauksessa_".



Kiitos tutkimuksestasi. 

Mitä mieltä olet Spongiformin ajatuksesta, että _kuperoitua_ perustuisi ruotsin _kupera_-verbiin?

_kupera_ tarkoittaa hakujeni perusteella "typistää", "leikata", mutta en osaa sanoa, tulevatko nuo merkitykset kyseeseen verenohennuslääkkeestä puhuttaessa.


----------

